# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  SEX

## Aleix Llovet

Planorbis in love

Hope enjoying...  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## loupgarou

Eeeew

----------


## benny

Double eeew!

Cheers,

But photo really got impact!

----------


## ranmasatome

eeww??? i think this is just awesome!! :Smile:

----------


## benny

[quote:ff667a7e0c="ranmasatome"]eeww??? i think this is just awesome!! :Smile: [/quote:ff667a7e0c]

eeww meaning it's so detailed that it gives me the goose pimple. It's a compliment.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

> eeww meaning it's so detailed that it gives me the goose pimple. It's a compliment.


detailed...thats why its awesome..but i know what you mean...lol..hahaha..quite funny.

----------


## bullosa

LOL....help. Snail porn invaded our forum.  :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

I think both of them are trying very very hard not to become the mother role.

----------


## naturetan

Amazing! What a piece of nature's art....

In case this might interest you. Do you know how does the rule of a third, or to be exact, the Golden Section Construction (1:1.625) rules come from?

Artists have been in the past analyse nature representation and found that the proportion for the fish body fits into such golden section rectangle, same has been found for human body and even snails. 

This Planorbis has also interestingly fit into the Golden Section Spriral Construction (the rule of a third). 

That's why such geometrical proportion, has been well accepted and prefered as a cognitive proportion for visual balance and stimuli.

----------


## janazr

Amazing specie....looks like an ear with shell ....  :Laughing:

----------


## loupgarou

just noticed the antaenna are glowing blue.. rim lighting or bioluminescence.

----------


## Wackytpt

Impressive pictures

Well Benny, are you thinking of trying to take Snails pictures?  :Razz:

----------


## XnSdVd

Holy cow! that shot's incredible!!  :Shocked:  

I don't suppose you could tell me what camera/lens/settings you used... I assume it was a macro on a low shutter speed right? my snails don't glow when they mate...




PS: my photography over at xnsdvd.deviantart.com

----------


## Mendez

Triple EEEEEEW

----------


## andrewtyr

wat is this snail commonly called?

----------


## sayhitojason

The pic is amazing! Benny, do you actually have this in your tank?

----------


## hwchoy

guys, the pix is taken by Aleix Llovet.

----------


## sayhitojason

Sorry for the mixup Aleix. Must have been the late nights....  :Grin:

----------

